# Touring/LEJOG



## robgul (28 Sep 2019)

Is it me or has the Touring section, with the LEJOG/JOGLE sub-section disappeared?

Rob


----------



## IaninSheffield (28 Sep 2019)

LEJOG sub-section is visible for me, but not the Tour Journals(?) sub-section.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

Morning!
Here it is.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Sep 2019)

IaninSheffield said:


> LEJOG sub-section is visible for me, but not the Tour Journals(?) sub-section.


Here.


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Morning!
> Here it is.


But can subforums be listed on the front page again, please?


----------



## Shaun (28 Sep 2019)

They are listed - you may need to refresh your browser cache or try CTRL+R or CTRL+F5 to see if that helps:


----------



## mjr (28 Sep 2019)

Are you using a different theme to me? It's really not showing that. I see the last post details but no subforums.

I seem unable to post images any more so cannot show you. Is this another feature now only allowed for javascript-accepters?


----------



## robgul (28 Sep 2019)

Still can't see anything like that either - I've cleared the cache and history (in Firefox) - and the option to mark "ignored boards/sub-boards" or "nodes" seems to have disappeared too?

Rob

UPDATE - If I log out and look at the CC forum I can see every topic/sub topic node listed . . . when I log back in I get a significantly truncated list ... weird? I did suppress some of the topics/nodes earlier this morning (but NOT, for eample, Touring - but I now can't find how to un-suppress them .... is there a "reset" option anywhere ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Sep 2019)

Have you clicked on your avatar in the menu bar, then clicked on ignoring, then click on the forum tab?. I just tried and can make the touring forum disappear and reappear that way.


----------



## robgul (28 Sep 2019)

Ah - well that was pretty intuitive wasn't it!! 

Yep - solved, I now have the boards I want to see listed and not the other stuff. 

Thanks

Rob


----------



## IaninSheffield (29 Sep 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Here.


@Pat "5mph" Ah, I see. It's now a forum in its own right, rather than a sub. Much appreciated. Thanks Pat.


----------

